# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد سنندج

## amash868

سلام دوستان یه سوال راجع به دندانپزشکی سنندج داشتم.
شنیدم که اونجا استادا همه کردی درس میدن . درسته آیا؟من زبان کردی بلد نیستم میخواستم ببینم که سنندج رو بزنم یا نه؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mr.me

فکر نکنم اینجوری باشه

----------


## Sadaf122

> سلام دوستان یه سوال راجع به دندانپزشکی سنندج داشتم.
> شنیدم که اونجا استادا همه کردی درس میدن . درسته آیا؟من زبان کردی بلد نیستم میخواستم ببینم که سنندج رو بزنم یا نه؟
> خیلی ممنون


مگه ميشه  :Yahoo (21): 
من خودم اهل يكي از شهراي كرد نشينم
اينجا دانشگاه ها كه كلا فارسي درس ميدن 
مدرسه ها هم خيلي وقتا معلما فارسي حرف ميزنن
اين همه ادم از هر جاي ايران ممكنه تو دانشگاه باشن مطمئنا فارسي درس ميدن كه همه بفهمن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام دوستان یه سوال راجع به دندانپزشکی سنندج داشتم.
> شنیدم که اونجا استادا همه کردی درس میدن . درسته آیا؟من زبان کردی بلد نیستم میخواستم ببینم که سنندج رو بزنم یا نه؟
> خیلی ممنون


تدریس به زبان فارسیه 
گاها مثلا میبینی دو نفر پچ پچ کردی میحرفن ک خب اونم مهم نیس 
در ضمن واحد اختیاری آموزش زبان کردی داره

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amash868


سلام دوستان یه سوال راجع به دندانپزشکی سنندج داشتم.
شنیدم که اونجا استادا همه کردی درس میدن . درسته آیا؟من زبان کردی بلد نیستم میخواستم ببینم که سنندج رو بزنم یا نه؟
خیلی ممنون


من سنندجیم
تو کلاس قبل از تدریس میپرسن غیر کرد داریم تو کلاس یا نه اگه نباشه راحت کردی حرف میزنن اما اگه حتی یک نفر غیر کرد هم باشه فارسی تدریس میکنن
نهایتا شوخیاشونو کردی بکنن که اونم مهم نیست*

----------


## amash868

> *
> 
> من سنندجیم
> تو کلاس قبل از تدریس میپرسن غیر کرد داریم تو کلاس یا نه اگه نباشه راحت کردی حرف میزنن اما اگه حتی یک نفر غیر کرد هم باشه فارسی تدریس میکنن
> نهایتا شوخیاشونو کردی بکنن که اونم مهم نیست*


خیلی ممنونم از جوابتون😊

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان یه سوال راجع به دندانپزشکی سنندج داشتم.
> شنیدم که اونجا استادا همه کردی درس میدن . درسته آیا؟من زبان کردی بلد نیستم میخواستم ببینم که سنندج رو بزنم یا نه؟
> خیلی ممنون


اون اردبیله که همه ترکی حرف میزنن غرقیم نداره بلد نباشی
دایی هام دوسال اردبیل بودن گفتن خیلی فضاش بعده مثلا تاکسی سوارشی ترکی حرف نزنی کرایه ازت زیاد میگیرن 
اصن به زبونشون خیلی اهمیت میدن فقط ترکی بایدبلد باشی

----------

